# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  День металлурга в Жлобине

## JAHolper

День металлурга в Жлобине по праву считается вторым днём города. Ведь Белорусский металлургический завод (БМЗ) - главное предприятие, на котором трудится не малая часть населения Жлобина. Да и гулянья в День металлурга всегда отличаются от остальных праздников города.

На день металлурга в Жлобин давно стали собираться гости из разных городов Гомельской области и не только. Ведь на это торжество всегда приезжает не мало интересных музыкальных групп и артистов.

Приглашаю вас посетить Жлобин в этот знаменательный день. Уверен вы не пожалеете. В доказательство приведу пример поездки на День металлурга в Жлобин двух минчанок - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Пока не известно что готовят организаторы в этом году и когда вообще пройдёт главный праздник города. Но по мере поступления информации я постараюсь о ней сообщать.

----------


## Mouse

*Поздравляю промышленников и всех жлобинчан!!*
На фотоотчет с удовольствием посмотрел бы))

----------


## JAHolper

Из неофициального источника узнал, что концерт пройдёт 16 июля. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Из неофициального источника узнал, что концерт пройдёт 16 июля. =)


Спасибо, а то я как раз на те выходные планировал поездку в Минск, так бы все пропустил

----------


## AKON

Как все прошло? Фото?

----------


## JAHolper

я на работе был, только потом подъехал за девушкой, ей не понравилось. Говорит Лазарев был, а потом какие-то народные пляски)

----------


## AKON

> я на работе был, только потом подъехал за девушкой, ей не понравилось. Говорит Лазарев был, а потом какие-то народные пляски)


Там же поп-звезд обещали))

----------


## JAHolper

*День металлурга 2015 в Жлобине*, как всегда, не обойдется без легкоатлетического пробега. Пробег начнется 12 июля в 8:45 возле ДК Металлургов. Дистанции - 5, 10 и 20 километров. Поучаствовать могут все желающие, в том числе, инвалиды колясочники. На финише всех отличившихся ждут призы. Зарегистрироваться на пробег можно 11 июля в ФОК с 12:00 до 22:00 или 12 июля на месте старта (ДКМ) с 7:30 до 8:30

Концерт, посвященный дню металлурга пройдет 18 июля 2015.

----------

